# Which work permit



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, i 've found many posts around work permits but i'm still unclear on which one i should apply for.

I'm an IT project manager with over 10 years of experience and i've been working with South African client company for the last 3 years. My girlfriend had an interesting job offer in Johannesburg so we decided to move here. I'm with an accompanying spouse visa and she has a general work permit. I've tried to find a job and obtain a general work permit too but this seems to scare recruiters.

I've contacted some agents considering i need to apply to a quota permit but it seems that special skills could also be a good option as i know people that were able to get one for IT. I didn't found anything on HA website for now that could really help me.

Any advice would be really helpful as i don't want to lose months going in the wrong direction.


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello,

I also have an accompanying spouse and work permit and can only work at my current employer. I also want to move jobs, but I know I can't because no employer would wait 3 months minimum for me to start working for them while my application is in process, and it could take much longer than 3 months.

For advice I can suggest contacting Stepping South. They are an immigration firm in SA and really helped me renew my work permit (my first 2 visas, spousal and then work took a total of 1.3 years to come through, this company got my work permit renewed in 3 months). I'm sure they will be able to give you some solid advice.

Good Luck,
Jessica


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for replying Jessica. I'm trying to understand the possible options before starting with an agent as this will take a lot of time and will cost but thanks a lot for sharing this.


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Yazz,

Stepping South will be able to advise you for free on which visas you are eligible/will work best for you. Then if you want to obtain the visa through them, you then pay a fee etc.

They replied same day for me with advice and then I went from there.



Regards,
Jessica


----------

